# Coco hut alternatives



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

The tank that I have I am finding does not have a ton of room for a large cocohut. It will fit but it takes up almost one side of my left land mass (as the two sides are divided in the middle by a water feature.) A trio of yellow terribilis will go in this tank and I am wondering what a good alternative to the coco hut would be. THere must be one since they obviously dont have coco huts in the wild :wink:


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =coco+huts

try this thread!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Stacey, didnt even occur to me to check the search.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I wanna bump this.
That old link is dead.

What are you using as a cocohut alternative? I can only seem to find giant cocohuts. What else could I use?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Try to find a t-rex hermit crab hut they are a little smaller than the normal herp hut.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

brazil nut pods, or any of those other seed pods work also. I haven't had any frogs lay in the brazil nut pods since they're a little too small (i could see retics, quinquevittatus, or other small terrestrials using them).. but they will at least sleep in them.

I have had frogs lay under other seed pods though, forget the name but you should be able to figure out which ones will work just by looking at them. Just check the "accents/decor" sections of the sponsor websites and you'll find a pretty good variety.

Small cork rounds cut into sections are another option as well.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If your tank is too small for a coco hut, it's too small for dartfrogs. That aside, you can use inverted flower pots, or just place a petri dish/yogurt lid under a large leaf. Easy-to-breed frogs aren't too picky with egg laying, as long as they have a smooth, covered surface.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

reggorf said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =coco+huts
> 
> try this thread!


Not Found

The requested URL /phpBB2/viewtopic.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.2.17 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/0.9.7a mod_bwlimited/1.4 PHP/5.2.9 Server at Dendroboard.com Port 80


link failed


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dane said:


> If your tank is too small for a coco hut, it's too small for dartfrogs. That aside, you can use inverted flower pots, or just place a petri dish/yogurt lid under a large leaf. Easy-to-breed frogs aren't too picky with egg laying, as long as they have a smooth, covered surface.


seems like a yogurt lid would cut the frogs being made from aluminum or do you mean the plastic lids?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont use a coco-hut. I have this hollowed out log, although I am not sure that will help since it is possibly? larger than a coco-hut


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Where can you get those black plastic comes that you see in European vies?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

housevibe7 said:


> The tank that I have I am finding does not have a ton of room for a large cocohut. It will fit but it takes up almost one side of my left land mass (as the two sides are divided in the middle by a water feature.) A trio of yellow terribilis will go in this tank and I am wondering what a good alternative to the coco hut would be. THere must be one since they obviously dont have coco huts in the wild :wink:


Sarah,
I would really re-think using this tank for a trio of terribilis if it's so small that a coco hut will take up nearly one whole side of the tank. Terribilis are large darts and need a much bigger tank than that one sounds. I think _at minimum_ you would need at least a 20 long with as much of its floorspace as possible.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Sometimes old threads do not tell a whole story!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61135-120g-yellow-terrib-viv.html

Sally


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Ha! I didn't realize this was a *4 1/2 year old thread*! It looks like she's upgraded since then and has some gorgeous-looking yellow terribs now!


----------

